# Issues With Avatars



## OnlyAnEgg

There seems to be difficulty with avatars this morning.  Rather than filling up the RTM threads, please take the following steps:

1) Close all browser windows
2) Clear your browser's cache directory
3) Log off 
4) Restart your pc

This should clear the problem.

Should this fail, please contact Bob directly, rather than load the RTM forums.

Thank you.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

OnlyAnEgg said:


> There seems to be difficulty with avatars this morning.  Rather than filling up the RTM threads, please take the following steps:
> 
> 1) Close all browser windows
> 2) Clear your browser's cache directory
> 3) Log off
> 4) Restart your pc
> 
> This should clear the problem.
> 
> Should this fail, please contact Bob directly, rather than load the RTM forums.
> 
> Thank you.



I found that driving over my laptop with my car fixed the problem nicely.  So please consider that.  Also a good industrial-strength defenestration will fix many problems.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

you just don't see defenestration used often enough these days.

kudos!


----------



## Gordon Nore

I took out a membership at Bullshido -- fixed the avatar problem right away.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I still don't see anything wrong.  Next thing folks will say is they're seeing little green men jumping through a stargate or something.

On a serious note, Egg's advice does fix 99% of site display issues.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Particularly this part:


OnlyAnEgg said:


> Should this fail, please contact Bob directly, rather than load the RTM forums.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OnlyAnEgg said:


> you just don't see defenestration used often enough these days.
> 
> kudos!


 
Myself.... I'm partial to fustigation... now I am off to fix some laptops :EG:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

fustigation....niiiiice


----------



## Sukerkin

I haven't seem 'fustigation' used in conversation since I was at school!  :bows with awed respect:.


----------



## thardey

OnlyAnEgg said:


> There seems to be difficulty with avatars this morning. Rather than filling up the RTM threads, please take the following steps:
> 
> 1) Close all browser windows
> 2) Clear your browser's cache directory
> 3) Log off
> 4) Restart your pc
> 
> This should clear the problem.
> 
> Should this fail, please contact Bob directly, rather than load the RTM forums.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Or try running Internet Explorer -- mine works just fine.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

thardey said:


> Or try running Internet Explorer -- mine works just fine.


That can't be right...... you used the words "works just fine" in conjunction with "Internet Explorer".


----------



## Perpetual White Belt

I think it's some sort of jack job by someone over at bullshido cuz I also have a "Partial Talk" logo on the top of the page replacing the Martial Talk logo as well as the avatar issue.  Or just a big April Fools joke, or both.


----------



## KELLYG

I kinda like the little kitty!


----------



## Ken Morgan

It's probably them damn Chinese again, must be the logo for a menu or something....


----------



## Carol

Ken Morgan said:


> It's probably them damn Chinese again, must be the logo for a menu or something....



I blame Canada


----------



## Ken Morgan

Carol said:


> I blame Canada


----------



## zDom

Ken Morgan said:


>




Pfft. We have Canada in our guard and are about to apply a triangle choke. Do you not see our Alaska appendage working its way up into position??


----------



## clfsean

What's all this talk of a kitty??


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ken Morgan said:


>


 

You do of course realize you have now doomed all of Canadas Maglites to an early demise


----------



## Blade96

how do I clear my cache? I'm on firefox......


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> You do of course realize you have now doomed all of Canadas Maglites to an early demise



That man, he speaks the truth.  Canada shall fear the Hands of Doom


----------



## Ken Morgan

Carol said:


> That man, he speaks the truth. Canada shall fear the Hands of Doom


 
What you Merican's don't realise is that Canadians make the perfect terrorists. We speak the same language, kinda like a midwesterner, eat the same foods, watch the same sports, know more about your history them many of you, watch the same movies and TV shows, we can be on top of you guys faster then a fat kid on a Smartie...watch yourselves.....don't piss us off... :angel:


----------



## Blade96

Ken Morgan said:


> What you Merican's don't realise is that Canadians make the perfect terrorists. We speak the same language, kinda like a midwesterner, eat the same foods, watch the same sports, know more about your history them many of you, watch the same movies and TV shows, we can be on top of you guys faster then a fat kid on a Smartie...watch yourselves.....don't piss us off... :angel:



so um....how shall we do it......get the white house independence day style or come in through the back door with parasites a la The Faculty? 

then you mericans will get someone to men in black our ***.....lol


----------



## Carol

Ken Morgan said:


> What you Merican's don't realise is that Canadians make the perfect terrorists. We speak the same language, kinda like a midwesterner, eat the same foods, watch the same sports, know more about your history them many of you, watch the same movies and TV shows, we can be on top of you guys faster then a fat kid on a Smartie...watch yourselves.....don't piss us off... :angel:



Big deal.  I break maglites.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Blade96 said:


> so um....how shall we do it......get the white house independence day style or come in through the back door with parasites a la The Faculty?
> 
> then you mericans will get someone to men in black our ***.....lol


 
Well the white house is white for a Canadian reason....

Nah, we'll just be subtle, we'll feed em all burgers, poutine, sell them our oil, force healthcare down their throats, then when they're crippled and on the ground, we can take over. 

But i only want two states to join Canada, Alaska and New Hampshire, they can keep the rest...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ken Morgan said:


> What you Merican's don't realise is that Canadians make the perfect terrorists. We speak the same language, kinda like a midwesterner, eat the same foods, watch the same sports, know more about your history them many of you, watch the same movies and TV shows, we can be on top of you guys faster then a fat kid on a Smartie...watch yourselves.....don't piss us off... :angel:


 
Yeah but it gets to warm for you guys down here



Carol said:


> Big deal. I break maglites.


 
You see NOW you've made her angry.... you may be the perfect terrorists in Canada but after Carols done you will have to do all your dastardly deeds in the daylight


----------



## Carol

Ken Morgan said:


> Well the white house is white for a Canadian reason....
> 
> Nah, we'll just be subtle, we'll feed em all burgers, poutine, sell them our oil, force healthcare down their throats, then when they're crippled and on the ground, we can take over.
> 
> But i only want two states to join Canada, Alaska and New Hampshire, they can keep the rest...



Hmmm.  Ken, do you think you can sneak me across in to Ontario?  We can plot a secret plan for world domination from there.  After all, no one ever suspects Canadians of any wrongdoing.


----------



## Blade96

Ken Morgan said:


> Well the white house is white for a Canadian reason....



Canadian, or British subjects?


----------



## morph4me

Blade96 said:


> how do I clear my cache? I'm on firefox......




Go to the Tools menu > Options>Advanced>Network. You'll see the button there to clear your cache


----------



## Ken Morgan

Carol said:


> Hmmm. Ken, do you think you can sneak me across in to Ontario? We can plot a secret plan for world domination from there. After all, no one ever suspects Canadians of any wrongdoing.


----------



## Scott T

zDom said:


> Pfft. We have Canada in our guard and are about to apply a triangle choke. Do you not see our Alaska appendage working its way up into position??


 If worse comes to worse, we can kick you in Florida! It's just sticking out there unprotected. :ultracool


----------



## Scott T

Ken Morgan said:


> What you Merican's don't realise is that Canadians make the perfect terrorists. We speak the same language, kinda like a midwesterner, eat the same foods, watch the same sports, know more about your history them many of you, watch the same movies and TV shows, we can be on top of you guys faster then a fat kid on a Smartie...watch yourselves.....don't piss us off... :angel:


Terrific! You just told the DHS what to look out for! Whose side are you on, anyway??? :lol:


----------

